# New from Iowa



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello. I want to get into night time coyote hunting. I have a few good places to go.

I have been doing some research but there is too much of a variety as far as accessories. Not really sure where to start.

I'll be using either of these.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Either of your guns are definitely powerful enough to kill a coyote if they are accurate enough. Other that that a call of some sort is VERY helpful, and you'll need a light if it is legal (don't assume they are). Several of us here make calls, contact Prairiewolf, itzdirty,bigdrowdy1, or my self....who'd I forget......There are a lot of add ons you will think you NEED but in reality if you are just out to kill them a gun and a call are about it. A seat is a plus, cross sticks to steady your gun help, pants are a plus as well....


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks. In Iowa we can use calls, lights, whatever. Open season all year for coyotes. And the Farmers hate them. Was thinking about getting a nice Primos Electric call.

As far as lights, should I get a decent scope and a red or green led light or an IR scope and IR illuminator?


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

I do have a seat and cross sticks


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to the PT camp Aaron1100us.

awprint:


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

thanks


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site. Browse through the night hunting forum as I'm sure there is lots of tips.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

:roflmao:



youngdon said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Either of your guns are definitely powerful enough to kill a coyote if they are accurate enough. Other that that a call of some sort is VERY helpful, and you'll need a light if it is legal (don't assume they are). Several of us here make calls, contact Prairiewolf, itzdirty,bigdrowdy1, or my self....who'd I forget......There are a lot of add ons you will think you NEED but in reality if you are just out to kill them a gun and a call are about it. A seat is a plus, cross sticks to steady your gun help, pants are a plus as well....


 :roflmao: pants, that's what I forgot. no wonder the ground is so cold when I sit.

welcome A1100


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If you're going to get calls you'll need a lanyard 

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Primos?


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, Primos has some pretty sweet electric calls.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah, FoxPro, forgot about that. Think thats the kind my Boss has.

Not worried about saving fur. But I'll probably use the 47 as my Dragunov Tiger is a bit loud and the muzzle flash is crazy lol. Wonder what 7.62x54R soft points would do to a yote?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Aaron1100us said:


> Yeah, Primos has some pretty sweet electric calls.


 Save your money and get a good e-caller.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, I dont really know why I said Primos lol. Fox Pro is the kind my Boss has. It is pretty sweet, not top of the line but I think it was around $400.

A couple guys I work with took me Coyote hunting lasy Spring and we used it. Never saw anything but it was fun to play with.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum! what part of IA?


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks. Cedar Rapids


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I was born in Anamosa......a large part of my Dad's side of the family still farm in and around Jones County.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

Cool, are you still around the area?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Aaron1100us said:


> Cool, are you still around the area?


 Below his avatar pic. it says Colorado.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry hassell, I'm on my phone, does not list location.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Definitely get a foxpro for an electronic caller, you wont be sorry. Also get some hand calls from the call makers on here, they all make excellent calls that work.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Aaron1100us said:


> Sorry hassell, I'm on my phone, does not list location.


 No problem, I don't have those modern conveniences.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Aaron1100us said:


> Cool, are you still around the area?


Sorry Aaron, been a little busy, as hassell stated, I'm in Colorado now, been out here 30 years now. Still go back to Iowa at least a couple times a year. The wife and I still both have family there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Short said:


> idiots out wandering around.........sorry, couldn't help myself. I got stuck once in Iowa in a blizzard...council bluffs to be exact. Went to a chinese restaurant, everyone working there was latino...best damn chinese food I have had.


that may be true, however, if it was not for Iowa none of you would have any bacon to eat.....25% of all pork produced in the US comes from Iowa. :mrgreen: :cook:


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

Did someone say Bacon?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

see, I knew I'd get your attention :smile:


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> that may be true, however, if it was not for Iowa none of you would have any bacon to eat.....25% of all pork produced in the US comes from Iowa. :mrgreen: :cook:


Always wondered where Rosie O'Donnell came from.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Aaaron I am from Cedar Rapids. What I have learned is that Iowa coyotes get plenty to eat and at times won't risk coming into a distress call. I said sometimes! The reason they won't risk it, is I feel they won't risk a fight and get injured. I have instead learned to speak yote and my success has gone from 1 in 7 stands to 1 in 2 to 3. Often calling in pairs to quads.

The key to calling in Iowa, at least for me is locate them with lonesome female howls the night before, then go call them in the next morning. Also unless laws have changed recently, night hunting with any sort of light including IR is not allowed. So most wait until a moonlit night and call over snow.

I call with a mouth call and I also use a Wildlife Tech older KS model. The reason I chose Wildlife Tech is because their sounds are labeled correctly and they are indeed real.

I wish you the best. I would love to help you but this season am heading to the ranch in Nebraska to trap and maybe make enough money to take my wife on a great vacation for out 40th wedding anniversary.

Remember...coyotes cant fly

Larry


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Short223 said:


> idiots out wandering around.........sorry, couldn't help myself. I got stuck once in Iowa in a blizzard...council bluffs to be exact. Went to a chinese restaurant, everyone working there was latino...best damn chinese food I have had.


A little history on "idiots out walking around", Actually it was Iowa citizens in Des Moines that coined that phrase in the 1972. It was said to describe democratic politicians and their groups that visited our state for the presidential caucus.

Also you weren't in Council Bluffs you were in Counciltucky, Its an old suburb of Omaha! Bass Pro Shops set up shop there thinking Bass fishing was great,,,but soon Bass Pro management discovered it was "ass" fishing the truckers were talking about.

Hey I am sure the food was good as I heard that many chinese massage parlors are often referred to "restaurants" by clientele to their spouses"which abound in the area. :hot:. I have heard they employ latinos and like you all men are leave with happy endings! ,,,Sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------

